# Σημαίες ντουμπλ φας



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2009)

Στο νήμα αυτό είχαμε συζητήσει (παράλληλα με το κύριο θέμα) και για σημαίες ντουμπλ φας, δηλαδή με διαφορετική όψη από την μπρος και την πίσω μεριά τους.

Εκεί αναφέρθηκε η σημαία της Σαουδικής Αραβίας. Για να συμπληρώσω τη σημαιοσυζήτηση, υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον άλλες δύο σημαίες στον κόσμο με διαφορετικό έμβλημα από κάθε όψη της, άρα κλασικές _σημαίες ντουμπλ φας_, της Παραγουάης:








μπροστινή όψη




πίσω όψη
και της Μολδαβίας







μπροστινή όψη




πίσω όψη


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2009)

Για να ακριβολογήσουμε, η σημαία της Σαουδικής Αραβίας *δεν* έχει διαφορετική όψη στις δύο πλευρές της, αλλά ακριβώς την ίδια — πράγμα που σημαίνει πως είναι η μοναδική μη-συμμετρική-ως-προς-κατακόρυφο-άξονα-που-διέρχεται-από-το-μέσο-της σημαία στον κόσμο, η οποία είναι ακριβώς η ίδια και από τις δύο πλευρές. Εκκρεμεί (ακόμη) να διαπιστώσουμε εάν το ίδιο ισχύει και τις τις σημαίες του Ιράκ και του Ιράν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2009)

Σωστός! (Δεν θα γλιτώσουμε το φιλντ τριπ μου φαίνεται ).


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2009)

Τι θα γίνει με το _vexillology_; _Vexillum_ είναι η σημαία στα λατινικά και στα αγγλικά ο όρος _vexillology_ έχει ζωή τουλάχιστον 50 χρόνων. *Σημαιολογία* θα πρέπει να μεταφραστεί, έτσι δεν είναι; Γιατί βλέπω στο διαδίκτυο ότι ο όρος έχει «μολυνθεί» από άλλης λογής συζητήσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2009)

Ο προβληματισμός *βεξιλολογία ή σημαιολογία* υπάρχει και εδώ.

Και οι εναλλακτικές δεν είναι σπουδαίες: παντιερ-/ μπαϊρακ-/ λαβαρ-/ -ολογία...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2009)

Προσωπικά προτιμώ τη _λαβαρολογία_. Οι αγγλόφωνοι δεν σχημάτισαν όρο από το _flag_, αλλά από μια λατινική λέξη που δηλώνει έναν τύπο λαβάρου που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι ρωμαϊκές λεγεώνες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2009)

Μα δεν πρόκειται για «study of military standards» αλλά για «study of flags». Η χρήση της λατινικής λέξης (από μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν εθνικές σημαίες) δεν επηρεάζει τη μετάφραση. Άσε που στο Λατινοελληνικό του Κουμανούδη, vexillum = σημαία.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> 1. Η χρήση της λατινικής λέξης [είναι] από μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν εθνικές σημαίες.
> 2. Στο Λατινοελληνικό του Κουμανούδη, vexillum = σημαία.


To καταλαβαίνεις κι εσύ ότι οι δύο παραπάνω προτάσεις είναι αντικρουόμενες (αντιφατικές), ή μόνον εγώ το βλέπω; :) Ο όρος φτιάχτηκε πριν από λίγες δεκαετίες (κι όχι επί Ρωμαϊκής Αυτοκρατορίας), όταν η λέξη _flag_ μετρούσε ήδη μισή χιλιετία ζωής.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 5, 2009)

Από την αρχή που είδα αυτό το νήμα νόμιζα οτι μιλάτε για ντουμπλ φας σημαίες σαν αυτές που κρατάνε κάποιοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, εργολάβοι δημοσίων έργων κ.λπ. που είναι από τη μια πλευρά μπλε κι από την άλλη πράσινες. Να, τώρα πρέπει να τις γυρίζουν πάλι...


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2009)

Zaz, να το πω αλλιώς: δεν συνηθίζεται να παίρνουν οι Αγγλοσάξονες μια λέξη αγγλικής ή γερμανικής καταγωγής και να της κοτσάρουν το –logy. Προτιμούν, αν υπάρχει, λέξη ελληνική ή λατινική, ακόμα κι αν είναι άγνωστη κατά τ’ άλλα. Έτσι δεν φτιάχνουν επιστημονικές λέξεις από το _spider_, αλλά από το _arachno_–, άγνωστο κατά τ’ άλλα στον μέσο Αγγλοσάξονα. Έτσι: _arachnophobia_ και _arachnology_. Το _spiderology_ και τα άλλα εδώ είναι αδόκιμες λεξιπλασίες για μικρά παιδιά.

Ομοίως, λοιπόν, δεν μπορούσαν να φτιάξουν *_flagology_ για την επιστήμη των σημαιών. Είπαν: ποια είναι η λατινική και η ελληνική για τη σημαία; Πήραν από την πρώτη δεξαμενή γιατί είχαν ήδη το _vexillum_ στη γλώσσα, από το 1726 (OED):
1. a.1.a A flag or banner carried by Roman troops; a body of men grouped under one banner. 
1726 Gordon Itin. Sept. 79 The Figures of two winged Victories, supporting the Roman Vexillum.

Και στην Wikipedia, αν πας στο flag, στη λατινική σελίδα σε παραπέμπει στο vexillum. Αυτή τη λέξη χρησιμοποιεί σήμερα το Βατικανό για τη «σημαία».

Στα ελληνικά τώρα, αν την πούμε «λαβαρολογία», θα δίνουμε τη λάθος εντύπωση γιατί δεν είναι «study of banners», είναι σαφέστατα «study of flags». Άλλωστε, και για την _εραλδική_ το συνώνυμο είναι _οικοσημολογία_, όχι *_κηρυκολογία_. :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στα ελληνικά τώρα, αν την πούμε «λαβαρολογία», θα δίνουμε τη λάθος εντύπωση γιατί δεν είναι «study of banners», είναι σαφέστατα «study of flags». Άλλωστε, και για την _εραλδική_ το συνώνυμο είναι _οικοσημολογία_, όχι *_κηρυκολογία_. :)


Ε, όπως είπαμε _εραλδική_, ας πούμε και _βεξιλολογία_, τότε. Φυσικά και μελετά τα banners, όπως επίσης μελετά και pennants, standards, ensigns, jacks — ακόμη και τις παραστάσεις στα φουγάρα των εμπορικών πλοίων. Το _vexillology_ επιτρέπει αυτή την ευρεία, υπερωνυμική θεώρηση του τι εστί «σημαία», διότι το _vexillum_ είναι άγνωστη λέξη στον μέσο αγγλόφωνο. Το κάνουμε λοιπόν κι εμείς _βεξιλολογία_, κι επιτυγχάνουμε το ίδιο. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2009)

Πριν καταλήξουμε στη _βεξιλολογία_, μήπως μπορούμε να βεβαιωθούμε αν αυτά τα *βέξιλα τα είπαν κατευθείαν λάβαρα στο πρώιμο Βυζάντιο --ή μήπως υπήρξε κάποτε κανένα _*βέξιλλον ή *βεξίλλιον_; --_Edit: ή κάτι άλλο;

_Και ο λόγος που το σκέφτομαι αυτό είναι το λήμμα για το λάβαρο στο ΛΚΝ:
*λάβαρο το *[lávaro] Ο41 : *1.* *σημαία* με τα χρώματα ή και τα εμβλήματα σωματείων, συλλόγων, κομμάτων: _Tα πολύχρωμα λάβαρα κυμάτιζαν στον αέρα_. (έκφρ.) _υψώνω* το ~ της επανάστασης_. _κάνω κτ. ~_, το προβάλλω πάρα πολύ, το κάνω σύμβολο. *2.* (εκκλ.) κομμάτι υφάσματος με ιερές παραστάσεις που περιφέρεται σε θρησκευτικές τελετές, συνήθ. αναρτημένο σε κοντάρι: _Περιέφεραν το ιερό ~._ *3.* (ιστ.) *είδος σημαίας* των Ρωμαίων και των Bυζαντινών.
[λόγ. < ελνστ. _λάβαρον _< λατ. laba r(um) _-ον_ `σημαία με την εικόνα του στρατηγού΄] ​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2009)

Μα, γι' αυτό είπα κι εγώ _λαβαρολογία_, Δρ7χ, αλλά έχει σκαλώσει ο nickel και πέταξα συμβιβαστική πρόταση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μα, γι' αυτό είπα κι εγώ _λαβαρολογία_, Δρ7χ, αλλά έχει σκαλώσει ο nickel και πέταξα συμβιβαστική πρόταση.



Ενώ εγώ φοβάμαι και τα λάβαρα, και τα *βέξιλλα (κάποιοι θα πάρουν τους βεξιλολόγους και θα τους κάνουν *βεξιλόγους και από εκεί ο δρόμος μέχρι τη *βηξολογία δεν είναι μακριά...)

Edit: Έβαλα Edit κι εδώ και στο πιο πάνω...


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2009)

Ο Ιωάννης Λυδός, ιστορικός συγγραφέας του 6ου αιώνα, εξελλήνισε τα _vexilla_ των Ρωμαίων σε *βήξιλλα*.

προσετέθησαν τοῖς τῆς βασιλείας γνωρίσμασι δόρατα ἐπιμήκη, ὡσαύτως τὸν ἀριθμὸν δυοκαίδεκα, ἀκροξιφίδας μὲν οὐκ ἔχοντα, ᾐωρημένας δὲ λοφιάς (καλοῦσι δὲ αὐτὰς οἱ μὲν Ῥωμαῖοι ἰούβας, οἱ δὲ βάρβαροι τούφας, βραχύ τι παραφθαρείσης τῆς λέξεως)· *βήξιλλα* πρὸς τούτοις, οἷον εἰ δόρατα μακρά, ἐξηρτημένων ὑφασμάτων (φλάμμουλα αὐτὰ ἀπὸ τοῦ φλογίνου χρώματος καλοῦσιν), περὶ ὧν ἐν τοῖς Περὶ Μηνῶν γραφεῖσιν ἡμῖν ἀποχρώντως ἀνενήνεκται. 

Από τα _βήξιλλα_ φτιάχνει επίσης και τους _βηξιλλατίωνες_:

Ὅτι *βηξιλλατίωνες* οἱ Ῥωμαίων ἱππεῖς καὶ *βήξιλλα* παραπετάσματα ἐκ πορφύρας καὶ χρυσοῦ εἰς τετράγωνον σχῆμα πεποιημένα· ταῦτα ἐξαρτῶντες ἐπὶ μακρῶν δοράτων, κύκλῳ παραπορευόμενοι τῶν βασιλέων κατασκέπτουσιν αὐτούς.

Άρα όποιος θέλει, ας πάρει τουλάχιστον τον σωστό όρο.

Ωστόσο, υπερώνυμο παραμένει η *σημαία*. Η συνημμένη (μεγεθυνόμενη) εικόνα από τη ΜΕΕ, λήμμα _σημαία_, μας δίνει τις «αρχαίες σημαίες» (από πίσω φεγγίζουν οι σύγχρονες). Στο λήμμα αυτό διαβάζουμε για το «βασίλειον σημείον» (τη βασιλική σημαία, αλλά μην προτείνετε... «σημειολογία» :) ), τα επίσημα, τις σημαίες από ύφασμα του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου, τα σίγνα των Ρωμαίων, τα λάβαρα των Βυζαντινών κ.ά. Στην εικόνα, έχει και βήξιλλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2009)

Καλημέρα!
Επομένως, για τη μετάφραση του όρου _vexillology = μελέτη των σημαιών_ μοιάζει να υπάρχουν τρεις κύριοι υποψήφιοι:

η *σημαιολογία*, όρος που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ήδη με άλλη έννοια (αν και αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για τη μελέτη των σημαιών, αφού αυτή η σημασία είναι εξαιρετικά διαφανής --ίσως η εξορισμού «πρωτεύουσα» για το συγκεκριμένο όρο, άσχετα αν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ελάχιστα ή και καθόλου)
η *λαβαρολογία*, όρος επίσης διαφανής, με μειονέκτημα ότι στη μελέτη των σημαιών υπάρχουν σημαίες που δεν είναι λάβαρα
η *βηξιλλολογία* ή *βεξιλολογία*, όρος μη διαφανής με την έννοια της καθημερινότητας του πρώτου συνθετικού αλλά απόλυτα διαφανής με την έννοια της απόδοσης του vexillology/vexillologie/Vexillologie/vexillologia. Ενώ υπάρχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα όπως για το λάβαρο (υπάρχουν σημαίες που δεν είναι βήξιλλα), η διεθνής χρήση του όρου με τη συγκεκριμενη έννοια οπωσδήποτε ενισχύει την αποδοχή του.





|
 .

Σημαία της Διεθνούς Ομοσπονδίας Βεξιλολογικών{;} Σπουδών, FIAV:
_Fédération internationale des associations vexillologiques_
|
 .
_Αφού --και αν-- καταλήξουμε σε αυτό, υπάρχουν για να αποδώσουμε και να αντιστοιχίσουμε μπόλικοι όροι για τις κάθε λογής σημαίες, σημαιάκια, παράσεια, λάβαρα, φλάμμουλα (βλ. ΜΕΕ σχ. 14 και 16) και φλάμπουρα, μπαϊράκια, επισείοντες, σήματα, σημεία, βήξιλλα, κουκούλες (βλ. ΜΕΕ σχ. 13) και τους ανθρώπους που τα κουβαλάνε ή τα χειρίζονται: σημαιοφόρους, βηξιλλατίωνες, μπαϊρακτάρηδες, φλαμπουριάρηδες, σηματωρούς κ.π.λ._ :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ο Ιωάννης Λυδός, ιστορικός συγγραφέας του 6ου αιώνα...
> ....ᾐωρημένας δὲ λοφιάς (καλοῦσι δὲ αὐτὰς οἱ μὲν Ῥωμαῖοι ἰούβας, οἱ δὲ βάρβαροι τούφας, βραχύ τι παραφθαρείσης τῆς λέξεως)...



Κλασικό οφ-τόπικ είναι τώρα αυτό, αλλά η _«τούφα»_ είναι *βαρβαρική παραφθορά *της _«ιούβας»_; Το ΛΚΝ λέει:
*τούφα* η [túfa] Ο25 : 1. πολλές τρίχες μαζί: _Tης τράβηξε τα μαλλιά και της έβγαλε μια ~_. (απειλή) _Πρόσεξε μη σου βγάλω τα μαλλιά ~ ~_. 2. κλαδί με πυκνό φύλλωμα. 3. τουλούπα2, κυρίως για τις χοντρές νιφάδες χιονιού. *τουφίτσα* η YΠΟKΟΡ στις σημ. 1, 3.
[μσν. _τούφα _< υστλατ. tufa `χαίτη κράνους΄· _τούφ(α) -ίτσα] _​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επομένως, για τη μετάφραση του όρου _vexillology = μελέτη των σημαιών_ μοιάζει να υπάρχουν τρεις κύριοι υποψήφιοι:
> 
> η *σημαιολογία*, όρος που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ήδη με άλλη έννοια (αν και αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για τη μελέτη των σημαιών, αφού αυτή η σημασία είναι εξαιρετικά διαφανής --ίσως η εξορισμού «πρωτεύουσα» για το συγκεκριμένο όρο, άσχετα αν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ελάχιστα ή και καθόλου)
> η *λαβαρολογία*, όρος επίσης διαφανής, με μειονέκτημα ότι στη μελέτη των σημαιών υπάρχουν σημαίες που δεν είναι λάβαρα
> η *βηξιλλολογία* ή *βεξιλολογία*, όρος μη διαφανής με την έννοια της καθημερινότητας του πρώτου συνθετικού αλλά απόλυτα διαφανής με την έννοια της απόδοσης του vexillology/vexillologie/Vexillologie/vexillologia. Ενώ υπάρχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα όπως για το λάβαρο (υπάρχουν σημαίες που δεν είναι βήξιλλα), η διεθνής χρήση του όρου με τη συγκεκριμενη έννοια οπωσδήποτε ενισχύει την αποδοχή του.




Να προσθέσω ότι και ο όρος _λαβαρολογία_ χρησιμοποιήθηκε (ένα μοναδικό εύρημα) κατά το παρελθόν αναφερόμενος (στο ίδιο πνεύμα με τη _σημαιολογία_ "συζήτηση ή διαμάχη για την εθνικότητα των σημαιοφόρων στα σχολεία") στο λάβαρο που είχε φέρει ο τότε Αρχιεπίσκοπος Χριστόδουλος από τη Μονή Αγίας Λαύρας στη συγκέντρωση κατά της απαλοιφής του θρησκεύματος από τις ταυτότητες: http://archive.enet.gr/2000/09/12/on-line/keimena/greece/greece1.htm.

Τέλος σημειώνω ότι, υπάρχουν μεν σημαίες που δεν είναι λάβαρα ή βήξιλλα με τη στενή έννοια, αλλά οι σημερινές σημαίες από αυτά έλκουν την καταγωγή τους. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2009)

Δεν είναι ντουμπλ-φας βέβαια, αλλά είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα σημαία που ανακάλυψα κατά τύχη. Κατά την πηγή μου, χρησιμοποιήθηκε από το 1834 μέχρι το 1861.
Η ερώτηση (για δυνατούς χομπίστες-λύτες) είναι, φυσικά, πού χρησιμοποιήθηκε;


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2009)

Για να το βρεις πρέπει να είσαι θάρα και θερού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2009)

Χωρίς σχέση με τον Κουέντιν... :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν είναι ντουμπλ-φας βέβαια, αλλά είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα σημαία που ανακάλυψα κατά τύχη. Κατά την πηγή μου, χρησιμοποιήθηκε από το 1834 μέχρι το 1861.
> Η ερώτηση (για δυνατούς χομπίστες-λύτες) είναι, φυσικά, πού χρησιμοποιήθηκε;


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Flag_of_the_Mosquito_Coast_1834-1860.svg :)
Από εδώ: Mosquito Coast. Αν και, κατά άλλες πηγές, οι λωρίδες ήταν 6, 10 ή 12 αντί για 8 (επίσης, ούτε το αν η πρώτη λωρίδα ήταν η μπλε ή η λευκή δεν είναι σίγουρο): http://www.crwflags.com/fotw/Flags/ni-mc.html.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2009)

Και για τα υπόλοιπα αντικουίζ:
Ο Πολ Θερού [Paul Theroux] έγραψε το μυθιστόρημα Mosquito Coast (Ακτή των κουνουπιών) που έγινε και ταινία με τον Χάρισον Φορντ.
Η Ακτή των κουνουπιών, που ενσωματώθηκε από το 1894 στη Νικαράγουα, αλλά το βόρειο μέρος της ανήκει από το 1960 με δικαστική απόφαση στην Ονδούρα, κατοικείται από τους ιθαγενείς Μισκίτα. Το 2002, εκπρόσωποι των τοπικών φυλών αποφάσισαν να διεκδικήσουν την ανεξαρτησία τους από τη Νικαράγουα. Ο τίτλος του επικεφαλής τους είναι Tara, που (υποθέτω ότι) προφέρεται Θάρα.
(Καμία σχέση δεν είχε ο Κουέντιν Ταρα-ντίνο με την ταινία και με την προφορά του τοπικού Tara των Μισκίτα.)


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο τίτλος του επικεφαλής τους είναι Tara, που (υποθέτω ότι) προφέρεται Θάρα.


Καλημέρα. Θα μπορούσε να προφέρεται και Τάρα ή Ταρά. Δεν έχω καμιά πληροφορία γι' αυτό. Όταν είπα ότι πρέπει να είσαι «θάρα και θερού», εννοούσα «thorough & Theroux». «Θάρα» είναι η αγγλική προφορά της λέξης thorough (εδώ «διεξοδικός»), που οι Αμερικανοί προφέρουν «θέροου», όπως μερικοί εδώ τον Theroux / Θερού. :) Τα παιδία παίζει. 

Αλλά έχω πρόβλημα και με τη μετάφραση τού *Mosquito Coast*. Διότι κυκλοφορεί και η «Ακτή του κουνουπιού», με περισσότερα ευρήματα και έτσι, δυστυχώς, και στον Πάπυρο! Θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί παρανάγνωση του _Mosquito_ ως ενικού (βλ. εδώ: ενικός ή πληθυντικός). Στα ισπανικά είναι _Costa de Mosquitos_. Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να το διορθώσω σε «Ακτή των Μισκίτο» (The Mosquito Coast is so called from its principal inhabitants, the Miskito Indians, whose name was corrupted into Mosquito by European settlers), σαν τους Γερμανούς: _Miskitoküste_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως το προφέρω ελληνογερμανοαμερικάνικα: κάτι ανάμεσα σε θ-όρ-οου και θέροου (τρέχα γύρευε να με καταλάβεις τι λέω μετά στα εγγλέζικα), οπότε έφαγα όλο το νέτι να ανακαλύψω πού βρήκες την προφορά Tara = Θάρα. Κάπως έτσι χτίζονται οι θρύλοι των μεγάλων εξερευνητών στον γκούγκλη...


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2009)

Αμάν βρε παιδιά μη με μπερδεύετε με τα θάρα και thorough, γιατί εγώ θάρα ξέρω την ισπανική αλυσίδα ένδυσης. Πες Νικελ ότι είναι το κλειστό α της αγγλικής! Άλλος ήχος!
/ˈθʌr.ə/, US /ˈθɝː-/, /-oʊ/
Όσο για τον Θερού, ένας παρουσιαστής του BBC με το ίδιο επίθετο Θερού λέγεται, αν οι Αμερικανοί το λένε αλλιώς δεν γνωρίζω, οι Έλληνες σε όλα τα αγγλικά βάζουν κι ένα οου να είναι σίγουροι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2009)

Θέματα συμβάσεων.

Το καθαρό «α» του /ˈθʌrə/ το μεταγράφουμε «α», όπως π.χ. στα _Κατ!_ (cut) και _Σάδερλαντ_ (_Sutherland_), άλλο αν η ασχετοσύνη έχει γεννήσει _Γκιούλιβερ_ αντί για _Γκάλιβερ_ (_Gulliver_) και _μουλτιμίντια_ αντί για _μαλτιμίντια_ (_multimedia_).

Όσο για το δεύτερο «α» στο «θάρα», το τελικό /ə/ το μεταγράφουμε «ερ» όταν αντιστοιχεί σε -er (λέιζερ) αλλά δεν μπορεί να γίνει «ερ» στην περίπτωση του —_ough_. Συνήθως προτιμούμε ένα σκέτο «ε» ή «ο». Το Marlborough (μόλμπερε, /ˈmɔːlbrə/) έχει «καεί» σε αμερικάνικο Μάρλμπορο και Μάλμπορο (Marlboro, /ˈmɑrbəroʊ/), αλλά έχουμε και τους Ατένμπορο και τον Γκέινσμπορο. Διάλεξα το «α» για το «θάρα» γιατί μου κάνει πολύ πιο εγγλέζικο από το «θάρο», αλλά τελικά μάλλον ισπανικό κατάντησε.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 31, 2009)

Ώου μάι Γκαντ, σταπ ιτ, ΣΤΑΠ ΙΤ! 

Και, για να ποστάρω και κάτι σχετικό με τη θεματολογία τού νήματος, να και μια αυθεντικότατη σημαία double face: Έχει δύο πρόσωπα, εκ των οποίων εκείνο που αντιστοιχεί στη γυναίκα αποκεφαλίζει τον άντρα... Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να είναι wallpaper στα κινητά των γυναικών όλου τού κόσμου!


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2009)

Not exactly benign, is it?


----------



## Zazula (Dec 31, 2009)

Χε χε χε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2010)

Αποκρυπτογράφηση των ανωτέρω: :)

Η σημαία ανήκει, σύμφωνα με το σχετικό άρθρο της βίκι, εδώ , στην Αυτοκρατορία του Μπενίν (1440-1897), στην περιοχή της σημερινής Νιγηρίας (Benin not Benign :)).


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν είναι ντουμπλ-φας βέβαια, αλλά είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα σημαία που ανακάλυψα κατά τύχη. Κατά την πηγή μου, χρησιμοποιήθηκε από το 1834 μέχρι το 1861.
> Η ερώτηση (για δυνατούς χομπίστες-λύτες) είναι, φυσικά, πού χρησιμοποιήθηκε;


































Και το αποκορύφωμα, σας θυμίζει κάτι;;; 






Απίστευτο; 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallery_of_flags_by_similarity

Εντύπωση μου έκαναν δυο περιπτώσεις όπου δυο χώρες έχουν την ΙΔΙΑ ακριβώς σημαία, Μονακό και Ινδονησία καθώς και Ρουμανία και Τσαντ. Μάλιστα στην δεύτερη περίπτωση, το Τσαντ *κατέφυγε στα Ηνωμένα Έθνη* για την διευθέτηση του ζητήματος.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Εντύπωση μου έκαναν δυο περιπτώσεις όπου δυο χώρες έχουν την ΙΔΙΑ ακριβώς σημαία, Μονακό και Ινδονησία καθώς και Ρουμανία και Τσαντ. Μάλιστα στην δεύτερη περίπτωση, το Τσαντ *κατέφυγε στα Ηνωμένα Έθνη* για την διευθέτηση του ζητήματος.


Οι σημαίες τού Μονακό και της Ινδονησίας διαφοροποιούνται από τις αναλογίες τους: 4÷5 (δηλ. πιο κοντόχοντρη) εκείνη τού Μονακό, 2÷3 (δηλ. πιο μακρόστενη) εκείνη τής Ινδονησίας (σχετ.: https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/flags/flagtemplate_mn.html). Ακόμη πιο μακρόστενη (3÷5) είναι η σημαία τής Έσσης (http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Σημαία_της_Έσσης).

Για τη διαφορά μεταξύ των σημαιών Τσαντ και Ρουμανίας, όπως λέει άλλωστε και το άρθρο τού BBC, το μπλε στη σημαία τού Τσαντ είναι πιο σκούρο (Pantone 281c vs. 280c στη ρουμανική σημαία): https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/flags/flagtemplate_ro.html.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2014)

Άλλο νήμα για σημαίες δεν βρίσκω να έχουμε, οπότε προσθέτω εδώ έναν σύνδεσμο:

*Fred Brownell: The man who made South Africa's flag* (BBC News Magazine)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άλλο νήμα για σημαίες δεν βρίσκω να έχουμε, οπότε προσθέτω εδώ έναν σύνδεσμο:
> 
> *Fred Brownell: The man who made South Africa's flag* (BBC News Magazine)


Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...μόνο-πορτοκάλι-)&p=48584&viewfull=1#post48584


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Ε, κι αυτό ντουμπλ φας είναι. Δύο αναγνώσεις. :laugh:

This is what happens when you are addicted to puns

You want to know what is great about the Swiss? Just watch.


----------

